# little worms



## nolocreo (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, I have a bunch of very small parasitic looking worms (app. 0.5 cm long) swimming in my tank. They are also embedding themselves in my substrate. They're white in color. Anybody have any idea what they are/ how to get rid of them. I'm positive I got them with a new plant two days ago, even though I washed the plant pretty thoroughly. Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

sounds like planaria, it wont hurt ur fish, its jus eating leftover food, u can do water changes and gravel vacs, ive also heard of ppl using copper stuff which will kill em but ur Ps might be sensitive to that


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

just pour some clorox in your tank :rasp:

JUST KIDDING DONT EVER DO THAT...
you can purchase solution at your LFS to help with parasite problems.


----------



## nolocreo (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks folks. I'm all over that.


----------



## joe_himself (Oct 19, 2004)

Im pretty sure i have this as well, they are all crawling all over the back glass, lemme see if i can get some pics of them....


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Whenever I get planeria, I just add a small amount of un-iodized salt to the water (get a cup of aquarium water, mix salt in, slowly pour salt water mix back into tank). That's always worked like a charm for me.









BTW - Just check the pinned topic about adding salt if you need some info regarding how much, techniques, etc.. I personally only use 1tb/10gallons.

edit: Here's a link to a post that has a picture and some info on Planeria.... 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...081&hl=planeria

Hope that helps you out!


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

KeemCambell said:


> sounds like planaria, it wont hurt ur fish, its jus eating leftover food, u can do water changes and gravel vacs, ive also heard of ppl using copper stuff which will kill em but ur Ps might be sensitive to that
> [snapback]786586[/snapback]​


it doesn't hurt p's but you have to cotrol it if you add to much they will die, not good


----------

